

Become a Hustler - tobyjsullivan
https://medium.com/p/6436cd95ed2a

======
mathattack
I'm not a fan of "Look at how I made a quarter million dollars" articles, but
paying the price is how to get things done.

------
notastartup

        I’m competing with myself.
    

It's good to know that I am not crazy reading this. It was very encouraging,
knowing that there is path to hustling and this road is not walked alone.

